# Sticky  Dandelion ...



## *Andi

The weeds under foot ... The dandelion is safe and easy to find. 

There are no poisonous look-alikes... Other very similar Taraxacum species, as well as chicory and wild lettuce only resemble dandelions in the early spring.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taraxacum

From The_Blob ~

Dandelion greens... If you don't treat your lawn, this can be done easily.

From mid-April through mid-May the best for harvesting wild dandelion greens at their young and tender best. Although dandelions can be found throughout most yards, I've discovered that the best ones grow in the wildest of places, safe from the punishing foot traffic of pedestrians and the whir of the lawn mower blade.

As they pine trees bordering my property have grown they've created a fringe forest ecosystem. The soil there is particularly rich due to the accumulation and decomposition of pine needles and windswept autumn leaves. Just enough sunlight passes through for dandelions and other opportunistic plants to thrive.

My thinking is that if the land is prepared to offer up free food in the form of salad greens, mushrooms and berries, one would be silly to refuse. Embraced throughout human history and across cultures and cuisines, the dandelion has been cast as public enemy No. 1 in postwar, suburban America. An estimated 80 million pounds of pesticides are used each year on home lawns to eradicate them. Yet each year, the scrappy plant returns, thumbing its sunny yellow nose.

For me, letting dandelions grow wild and pesticide-free in my yard is not just about frugality and ecology, but also gastronomy. They also serve as a useful reminder that good foods are closer than we may think, even as close as our own back yard.
All parts of the dandelion are edible and have medicinal and culinary uses. It has long been used as a liver tonic and diuretic. In addition, the roots contain inulin and levulin, starchlike substances that may help balance blood sugar, as well as bitter taraxacin, which stimulates digestion. Dandelion roots can be harvested during any frost-free period of the year and eaten raw, steamed, or even dried, roasted and ground into a coffee substitute. The flowers are best known for their use in dandelion wine, but they also can be added to a salad, made into jellies or dipped in batter to make dandelion fritters. The leaves are rich in potassium, antioxidants, and vitamins A and C. Dandelion greens can be eaten raw, steamed, boiled, sautéed or braised. For use in salads, greens should be harvested from new plants while still small and tender, before the first flower emerges. Larger greens tend to be tougher and more bitter, and better suited for cooking.

Recipes in the link ...

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/almost-unknown-edibles-1002/

What are uses for dandelion?

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/what-uses-dandelion-6182/

Dandelion Wine

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/dandelion-wine-10417/


----------



## Lake Windsong

Dandelion blossom fritters, I make them with a simple tempura batter. The greens are great in a mixed salad. Two of my favorite ways to use them.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

This is why I stand on my deck, look across my yellow dotted lawn (only one on the block) and smile....that's lunch growing out there! Not only do I have dandelions, but chamomile, clover, wild strawberries, sorrel, and plantain. 

Awesome post. Thanks!


----------



## emilnon

*Andi said:


> The weeds under foot ... The dandelion is safe and easy to find.
> 
> There are no poisonous look-alikes... Other very similar Taraxacum species, as well as chicory and wild lettuce only resemble dandelions in the early spring.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taraxacum
> 
> From The_Blob ~
> 
> Dandelion greens... If you don't treat your lawn, this can be done easily.
> 
> From mid-April through mid-May the best for harvesting wild dandelion greens at their young and tender best. Although dandelions can be found throughout most yards, Ive discovered that the best ones grow in the wildest of places, safe from the punishing foot traffic of pedestrians and the whir of the lawn mower blade.
> 
> As they pine trees bordering my property have grown theyve created a fringe forest ecosystem. The soil there is particularly rich due to the accumulation and decomposition of pine needles and windswept autumn leaves. Just enough sunlight passes through for dandelions and other opportunistic plants to thrive.
> 
> My thinking is that if the land is prepared to offer up free food in the form of salad greens, mushrooms and berries, one would be silly to refuse. Embraced throughout human history and across cultures and cuisines, the dandelion has been cast as public enemy No. 1 in postwar, suburban America. An estimated 80 million pounds of pesticides are used each year on home lawns to eradicate them. Yet each year, the scrappy plant returns, thumbing its sunny yellow nose.
> 
> For me, letting dandelions grow wild and pesticide-free in my yard is not just about frugality and ecology, but also gastronomy. They also serve as a useful reminder that good foods are closer than we may think, even as close as our own back yard.
> All parts of the dandelion are edible and have medicinal and culinary uses. It has long been used as a liver tonic and diuretic. In addition, the roots contain inulin and levulin, starchlike substances that may help balance blood sugar, as well as bitter taraxacin, which stimulates digestion. Dandelion roots can be harvested during any frost-free period of the year and eaten raw, steamed, or even dried, roasted and ground into a coffee substitute. The flowers are best known for their use in dandelion wine, but they also can be added to a salad, made into jellies or dipped in batter to make dandelion fritters. The leaves are rich in potassium, antioxidants, and vitamins A and C. Dandelion greens can be eaten raw, steamed, boiled, sautéed or braised. For use in salads, greens should be harvested from new plants while still small and tender, before the first flower emerges. Larger greens tend to be tougher and more bitter, and better suited for cooking.
> 
> Recipes in the link ...
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/almost-unknown-edibles-1002/
> 
> What are uses for dandelion?
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/what-uses-dandelion-6182/
> 
> Dandelion Wine
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/dandelion-wine-10417/


Thanks for the info.


----------



## CulexPipiens

I tried making Dandelion Jelly this past spring. It never jelled enough so we called the liquid Syrup instead and had it on pancakes all summer and fall. Just ran out last month and can't wait until spring... I plan on making about twice as much this upcoming year.


----------



## RobertParsons

I used too kill my weed but this year I graze on them. 

My new love is mushrooms. I have a laminated guide, and still follow the rule of , when in doubt, doubt its it.


----------



## *Andi

*Basic Tea*

Basic dandelion flower tea

Collect a handful of dandelion flowers

Rince

Remove petals from base of flower and place in cup/tea pot

Add boiling water and steep 3 ta 5 minutes.

Add honey to taste (if you wish)

drink 

Basic dandelion leaf tea

Collect dandelion leaves... younger & smaller leaves are best

Rince and dry (I use my excalibur)

I store mine in a glass jar (out of sunlight)

I use 1 teaspoon per cup

steep 5 minutes and add a lemon, lime or orange slice (if you wish)

As always ... Allergies are rare but you can do a check first. When working with any new herb, I only drink 1/4 cup to see how "my body" reacts.


----------



## mtexplorer

I've found on hiking trips into the BOB that the pack horses have transplanted these dandelions by natures effect, into the back country along the trails. I know that these dandelions are safe to eat as they have not been sprayed with herbicides. Use caution in consuming any natural plants unless you have lived on that prop for at least two seasons. The Monsanto poison know as "Roundup" has a long life in soil and plants can pull this poison into the plants several years after the initial application, as well as other herbicides. Also be aware of drift from uneducated neighbors attempting to control what they see as a blight upon their properties. 

Dandelions also contain some of natures healing and preventative properties. Dandelions have one of the highest concentrations of Vit C, greater than the vegetables you buy at your local grocery.

The cure for every ailment know to man has been provided by the nature, we just have to be willing to seek it.


----------



## Immolatus

Ever since I read one of these threads last year I just started picking the flowers and eating them straight off the plant. Kinda bitter. I'll have to try that tea next year!
Maybe I'll even try the wine.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Immolatus said:


> Ever since I read one of these threads last year I just started picking the flowers and eating them straight off the plant. Kinda bitter. I'll have to try that tea next year!
> Maybe I'll even try the wine.


Go for the syrup/jelly if you like sweet.


----------



## kyredneck

Immolatus said:


> Ever since I read one of these threads last year I just started picking the flowers and eating them straight off the plant. Kinda bitter. I'll have to try that tea next year!
> Maybe I'll even try the wine.


You're the first to mention the 'bitterness factor' of dandelion (and many other wild greens). I know of only two ways to deal with this bitterness, pour off the first boiling water, or, blanch the plant during it's growing stage; OK, maybe a third way is to add enough sugar to overwhelm the bitterness.


----------



## kyredneck

Making dandelions palatable
By John Kallas, Ph.D


----------



## mdprepper

I found a recipe for Dandelion Bread!

http://imperfectlydelicious.blogspot.com/2010/04/dandy.html


----------



## paduraru

We are eating them! Can't wait for spring...


----------



## CulexPipiens

I just added a thread with the instructions for making syrup/jelly. We're probably a month away or so here from starting to see them.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/making-dandelion-syrup-jelly-18437/


----------



## crabapple

Dandelions: name for the long teeth like root, not the yellow ball flower for the lion's mane as I was lead to believe as a child.
The young greens are good with scrambled eggs. You get more C if you eat them raw.
I have lots of poke here, but Collard are so easy to grow why bother with seasonal greens.


----------



## camo2460

Because in a survival situation you may not have Collards to eat, and may have to rely on seasonal greens. If a person is not used to foraging or eating wild foods, there could be a mental or physical turn off that may prevent you from eating some thing that could save your life.


----------



## crabapple

Camo, I have done the forging thing & taught Scout how to live when lost in the woods & what not to eat.
I can carry collard seeds to plant enough green for 20 people year around in a pill bottle.
I have collards that are 4 years old & need picking now.
I have dandelions for the vitamin C, but if you prepare your garden as well as your dry goods,then the vitamins & 17 elements will be in your grown food.
I know I can not take my garden with me if I have to move, but 500 pounds of beans & rice will be hard to put in a back pack.
So we need to known the the short comings of each storage system.
By the way 90% of the wild plant will grow in the garden too.
I just do not eat poke, because it has a short season, the red/pink color means it is too old to eat & is now poison to humans, that is way I will eat collards as long as I can.


----------



## HoppeEL4

I have dug up many dandelion roots for rabbits. I should be doing it and drying them for tea we have tons in our one acre plot (I just won't in the fenced area where the chickens roam  ). Down the road someone had a huge hedge of old fashioned roses and each fall they have massive amounts of rose hip, huge orange ones, I was feeling too shy to stop and ask for some, should have, but will have to get my nerve up next year. 

Around here, in the apex of the big leaf maple trees there is a fern that grows called "licorice fern". Thus named because if you pull it out, clean off the outer skin and chew on it, it tastes like black licorice. Used in teas are good for colds and sore throats, and some people swear for stomach upset too.

I need to make myself even more familiar with more local edible greens, some people actually will buy them from people in local farmers markets and they spend tons of money on it, if they only realized they were free. We also have a lot of mushrooms that people will pay a lot for here, but I will not do this till I can take the time with and experienced guide, it can be so dangerous if you get the wrong ones, there are look alikes and sometimes they are deadly.


----------



## amesw2013

Dandelion is very easy, but if you eat too much of it it will hurt your stomach. my advice to you would be to get together with your local a biologist, or nature center representative who has common knowledge of the plants with in your area. Be careful when you do these wild edible searches, because without proper caution you could make yourself very ill. Be safe.


----------



## amesw2013

This is only one book, but I do not personally recommend that anybody do this just my book. I tried and very nearly made myself very sick. I would string is Levi's you to get together with others in your area you know what they are doing. Be safe.


----------



## CulexPipiens

amesw2013 said:


> Dandelion is very easy, but if you eat too much of it it will hurt your stomach.


Can I ask what the basis of this claim is? I did a number of searches and could find no source that claimed it would hurt your stomach.


----------



## camo2460

I've probably eaten a ton of Dandelion greens over the years and my stomach is just fine. Based on my experience and knowledge there are no limitations for the consumption of Dandelion greens.


----------



## AfleetAlex

Great advice. Wild edibles are hard on your body, when you first started eating them. Anything grown in the wild is going to be much stronger than anything that is babied along in your garden. But, there are also worth their weight in gold in nutritional value. I encourage all preppers to start eating wild edibles now. You don't want to be trying to acclimate your digestive system to them, in a SHTF scenario. Plus it's free food. Everyone knows free shit is cool!


----------



## amesw2013

CulexPipiens said:


> Can I ask what the basis of this claim is? I did a number of searches and could find no source that claimed it would hurt your stomach.


Dandelion from WebMD http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...gredientId=706&activeIngredientName=DANDELION
I mean no offense but I some ran a quick search it took 2 minutes and WebMD give me a very simple and quick answer, for the quick answer vitamins and supplements look again.


----------



## Joebeaner

I have eaten dandelions quite often. I have never gotten a stomach ache. They taste better if picked in the springtime. Waiting to pick them in the Fall they are very bitter. It is important to pick them where poison is not laid down to kill weeds. Clean them well and cook them in boiling water. They taste great especially with eggs.


----------



## lilmissy0740

I pick them and toss them in my smoothies in the morning in the spring / summer. I don't recall any stomach issues. But I would think its like all food, moderation.


----------



## Joebeaner

Toss them in your smoothie. Far out!


----------



## gam46

kyredneck said:


> You're the first to mention the 'bitterness factor' of dandelion (and many other wild greens). I know of only two ways to deal with this bitterness, pour off the first boiling water, or, blanch the plant during it's growing stage; OK, maybe a third way is to add enough sugar to overwhelm the bitterness.


Serving the cooked greens with vinegar will cut the bitterness satisfactorily for many. Also the grease which coats the greens in smothered dandy greens seems to mitigate the bitterness.


----------



## Viking

Joebeaner said:


> I have eaten dandelions quite often. I have never gotten a stomach ache. They taste better if picked in the springtime. Waiting to pick them in the Fall they are very bitter. It is important to pick them where poison is not laid down to kill weeds. Clean them well and cook them in boiling water. They taste great especially with eggs.


Yeah, and don't pick dandies where the doggies go!


----------



## ras1219como

amesw2013 said:


> Dandelion from WebMD http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-suppl...gredientId=706&activeIngredientName=DANDELION
> I mean no offense but I some ran a quick search it took 2 minutes and WebMD give me a very simple and quick answer, for the quick answer vitamins and supplements look again.


I found nothing in this web page that said dandelion would cause a stomach issue. In fact, it says dandelion is used to treat stomach issues. Perhaps I missed something that you read, can you point out the part you were referring to?

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## readytogo

*Dandelion Wine Anybody*

Came across several old cooking books and saw recipes for wine making,anybody into it.I have made pineapple and rice wine,was able to get it at 13% alcohol without distilling it :teehee:,just a thought guys and if ATF is reading this, please disregard it it was just a joke


----------



## nitelite

Maybe like a lot of things 
If it's different and your body is not used to wild edibles
You might experience upset stomach 
And maybe not everyone's bodies are different


----------



## nitelite

Has anyone tried dandelion wine?
I've read that root is edible too


----------



## camo2460

nitelite said:


> Has anyone tried dandelion wine?
> I've read that root is edible too


Dandelion wine is very good. light and fruity. The roots can be eaten, but are best roasted, and then ground for Coffee substitute


----------



## Backwoodsman1968

Wilted dandelion greens are great. I do them just like leaf lettuce or spinach. Vinegar, sugar and bacon drippings and in occasion crumpled bacon on too with croutons. I dont measure anything which is bad. Dandelion wine is good too. Flowers fried are a delicacy. I love seeing dandelions in my yards.


----------



## NaeKid

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saska...n-how-to-make-dandelions-for-dinner-1.3092592

*Cookbook author gives tips on how to make dandelions for dinner*



> Dandelions have taken up residence in yards and ditches all over the province. Some people spray them, others spend hours and hours digging them out. However, one Saskatchewan chef offers a different suggestion.
> 
> Habeeb Salloum, author of Arab Cooking on a Saskatchewan HomesteadI, said "it saves you digging them out and throwing them in the garbage, it's good for the environment, and it's good for your health."
> 
> Salloum said spring is the best time to eat dandelion leaves because they have a pleasantly bitter taste and suggested they be used in place of spinach.



*Habeen Salloum's recipe for dandelion and lentil soup *

1 cup lentils, rinsed
9 cups water
4 tablespoons cooking oil
2 medium onions, chopped
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 small hot pepper, finely chopped
4 tablespoons finely chopped fresh coriander leaves
1 bunch dandelion (about 1 pound) thoroughly washed and chopped
1/2 cup lemon juice
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 1/2 teaspoons cumin

Place the lentils and water in a saucepan and bring to a boil. Cover, then cook over medium heat for 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, heat oil in a frying pan and sauté onions, garlic and hot pepper over medium to low heat for 10 minutes. Add the frying pan content to the lentils, then stir in remaining ingredients and bring to a boil. Cover and cook over medium heat for 30 minutes, then serve hot.

Serves 10-12.
​
Going to try this soup :flower:


----------



## *Andi

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Cotton

I saw them on a prime time cooking show in the last week. Famous chefs creating dishes with dandelions in a contest. A least some folks are beginning to listen. To bad they weren't using lamb's quarters though. Puts dandelion to shame for flavor.


----------



## bugoutbob

Visited with a Korean family yesterday and learned how they use dandelions. There is the typical use of flowers and leaves, but they also dig and use the root. I've roasted the root for a poor coffee substitute, but they eat it. Simply peel away the other asking and away you go. Quite mild. They also eat the root, slice it mix it with soy sauce, red and black peppers and eat it raw or on salad. Double D delicious.

Apparently the pant also makes an excellent tonic for liver problems, but I didn't get a chance to find out how it is prepared.


----------



## OntarioWildForagedHerbs

Lactuca could be mistaken by a badly informed forager and cause cardiac paralysis. Looks like tall dandelions with multiple heads


----------



## Cotton

OntarioWildForagedHerbs said:


> Lactuca could be mistaken by a badly informed forager and cause cardiac paralysis. Looks like tall dandelions with multiple heads


Lactuca is a genus&#8230; not a species. Lactuca is the "lettuce family" for christs sake&#8230; You know, the green round thing in a bag that people buy every week at the grocery store, the green to white stuff on every salad bar in the country&#8230; lettuce!

The common name for a group of wild lettuce plants among folks who know plants is Lactuca&#8230; a common reference to 13 or so species of wild lettuce in the US&#8230; Also commonly known as blue lettuce or yellow lettuce because of the flower color. Wild lettuce grows between 6 and 10 ft tall and has a single stalk. Dandelion rarely reaches one foot in height. Not easily mistaken by any means.

Wild lettuce does not cause cardiac arrest but ranch dressing you put on it might.

What species of plant do you claim can easily be mistaken for dandelions. And may I ask, which species of dandelion? There are 2 very common species in the south, 10 or so in North America&#8230;

Taraxacum officinale is the common dandelion, from Europe&#8230; It usually has only one stem but sometimes has a second or third stalk/bloom, heavily dependent on the weather.

Pyrrhopappus carolinianus - called a false dandelion or Carolina dandelion&#8230; normally has several stems&#8230; medicinally and edibley speaking&#8230; it's the same as Taraxacum officinale. Here, it blooms a couple of months latter than common dandelion.

Here is some real information about wild lettuce and dandelions&#8230;.

http://www.eattheweeds.com/lactuca-floridana-let-us-eat-wild-lettuce-2/ here is a link&#8230; read about lactuca&#8230;

http://www.eattheweeds.com/dandelions-hear-them-roar/

Again, why would you claim that an entire genus of plants cause cardiac arrest and is easily mistaken for 2 other entire genus's of plants&#8230;

If you know of a plant species in the lettuce family (50 or so in north america) that is easily mistaken for a specific species of dandelion that causes cardiac arrest&#8230; NAME IT!

The above poster, posted a very misleading and confusing general statement about several genus's of plants&#8230; but NO ACCURATE INFORMATION about actual species that could be confused&#8230; a nonsense post&#8230; please ignore it.


----------



## OntarioWildForagedHerbs

You know quite well. I mean any standard wild lettuce. And its been known as part of the daisy family being the closest known to cultivated lettuce. I'm not here to act like a professor nor should you be Cotton. If people are truly interested in I said they can Google lactuca to see which strain would apply to there area or if it even applys atall. If you were to get say virosa. Its leafs typically don't match up with that of a dandelion. If you get serriola then its shape is more easily mistaken. Lettuce has lactarium or what's been known as Lettuce opium. Even Iceberg lettuce. Seeing as I use Lactuca C for sleep and mild pain i think its fairly obvious that A ILL INFORMED if were capabe of reading the short post i made sense you can obviously reply to it . That a forager who didn't know what they were after. Just that a dandelion is a yellow flower that looks similar to lactuca in nature yet only with one stem and one flower could very easily mistake it and cause harm. If you ever sliced a plant of wild lettuce in the field you can quickly collect lactarium resins from your slice. With such a great amount leaking out. Are you honestly telling me it has no potential to harm someone who unsuspectingly eats it. Uses it to brew wine, or makes a tea?


----------



## OntarioWildForagedHerbs

Regardless I'm not here for childish crap. I made a sentence long post and you responded with a paragraph of pointlessness. Sense when did wild lettuce look like cultivated iceberg lettuce? It doesn't. You can't use that as a looks comparison. It literally looks like a dandelion but hyped up


----------



## crabapple

Cotton,
Thank you for the information.
As always you give great, easy to understand information & links.
I like the "eat the weeds" link a lot.
I did not know that Officianle means to "used for plants that had or have medicinal applications".


----------

